# What's the best material to use for appliqu�?



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

*What's the best material to use for appliqué?*

What's the best type of material to use for appliqué? Gonna do baseball jersey type shirts and was wondering what's fabric for this. Wanted something that doesn't shred on the edges like regular material. 

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: What's the best material to use for appliqué?*

Some sort of twill will work. You can buy them precut from a number of places like Dalco Athletic, Stahls, Heat Transfer Warehouse. They should come with a sew file and instructions. 

If you want to cut them yourself then someplace like Twill USA has pretty good pricing on twill.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: What's the best material to use for appliqué?*

Very difficult question to answer without knowing what you consider 'regular material'...
Are you using twill, adhesive backed twill, non-twill fabric?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: What's the best material to use for appliqué?*

We just started dong leather for an applique fabric. Very nice.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best material to use for appliqué?*

I'd like to know what's the best material to sew applique. And we just do twill material for our customer.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

tfalk said:


> Very difficult question to answer without knowing what you consider 'regular material'...
> Are you using twill, adhesive backed twill, non-twill fabric?


Sorry for the late reply. I'm using non-twill fabric(I believe) it's just fabric from Walmart the type to sew patterns for dresses... I'm not really sure how twill actually looks. I've seen thin felt but when I ask fabric stores for twill they don't know what it is. 
I'm trying to learn applique right now doin simple applique designs that I cut off the excess by hand after my machin does the tack down stitch. But will buy a plotter to cut the materiel later as I get more into applique(my plotter broke before I started to get into applique).


----------

